# Southend on Sea



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Anywhere in The Southend area that does decent coffee? I've noticed after going through serveral pages that there's not much going for Essex!!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Off the top of my head:

Utopia in the Royals, opposite the old BHS.

Leigh on Sea: Leigh road = Birdwood Bakery & Millys Deli. The Broadway, The Brunch co. & Barlow & Fields.


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

Grimley said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Utopia in the Royals, opposite the old BHS.
> 
> Leigh on Sea: Leigh road = Birdwood Bakery & Millys Deli. The Broadway, The Brunch co. & Barlow & Fields.


Thanks for that, I may just take a trip

today.

Also, i completely forgot that my sister works at Brunch co... that would of been a good starting place! Haha


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Hatch in old Leigh, Leigh on Sea, very happy with a Cappuccino and Iced latte over the weekend. They use Union beans.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cult Coffee, definitely the best place in the Southend/Leigh area currently. https://g.co/kgs/8o9Tup

Harris and Hoole are surprisingly good (In the Tesco Superstore)

I'd give Utopia a miss now... It's not what it used to be since the new ownership and staff - shame


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

/\/\/\ Thats a shame, I liked it due to its quirkyness. I'll pay Cult coffee a visit now I know about it.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Daren said:


> Cult Coffee, definitely the best place in the Southend/Leigh area currently. https://g.co/kgs/8o9Tup
> 
> Harris and Hoole are surprisingly good (In the Tesco Superstore)
> 
> I'd give Utopia a miss now... It's not what it used to be since the new ownership and staff - shame


 I've never walked up Leigh high street that far, next time i'm in Leigh I'll give it a try.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally got round to trying Cult Coffee, had a great Cappuccino and the best slice of banana loaf I've ever had.


----------

